# ruku na srdce to není k ničemu



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou:

- a přitom hned od začátku radím, ruku na srdce to není k ničemu, když mnohem spíš ji ted' potřebujete na svém poklopci... -
Znamená to: říkám vám že ruku na srdce vám nepomůže, spíš tu ruku budete potřebovat na svém poklopci
Anebo: radím at si dáte ruku na srdce, a neříkám jen tak, i když asi ruku budete spíš potřebovat na svém poklopci?

Diky moc!


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj,
 
“ruku na srdce“ říkáme, když chceme, aby řeč byla pravdivá. Např. "Milé dámy, _ruku na srdce_, kolikrát denně si klademe otázku:..." = 
"Milé dámy, _(a teď) upřímně_, kolikrát denně si klademe otázku:..."
Ruku na srdce si také kladou v některých zemích, když zní jejich hymna. 

Více kontextu by pomohlo. Odkud pochází ten text? Fórum vyžaduje uvedení zdroje pokud to není tvoje vlastní tvorba.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
text je od románu Petry Hůlovy Umělohmotný třípokoj. Vím, co výraz - ruku na srdce- znamená, potřebovala bych vědět, co znamená ta širší věta: ruku na srdce to není k ničemu: ve smyslu, že ruka na srdce nebude nutná?
Diky moc...


----------



## littledogboy

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> - a přitom hned od začátku radím, ruku na srdce to není k ničemu, když mnohem spíš ji ted' potřebujete na svém poklopci... -
> Znamená to: říkám vám že ruku na srdce vám nepomůže, spíš tu ruku budete potřebovat na svém poklopci


Ano, zřejmě ano (k určitosti vážně chybí kontext, ale pravděpodobně ano). Indicií je chybějící čárka za slovem srdce.

Vybíráte si náročné a pěkné texty!


----------



## morior_invictus

> Ahoj,
> text je od románu Petry Hůlovy Umělohmotný třípokoj. Vím, co výraz -  ruku na srdce- znamená, potřebovala bych vědět, co znamená ta širší  věta: ruku na srdce to není k ničemu: ve smyslu, že ruka na srdce nebude  nutná?
> Diky moc...



Četl jsem, že příběh zachycuje zpověď stárnoucí prostitutky, a nakolik nemám kontext a nevím komu byla ta věta určena (její samé, jiné prostitutce, její zákazníkovi) (proto jsem tě prosil o kontext ) tak se pouze domnívám, že tím autorka myslí to, že dotýkat se rukou srdce (svých citů) (figurativní vyjádření) není pro ni důležité, neboť pro ni, jako prostitutku, je spíše důležitá ruka na poklopci (aby se svlékla a vydělávala si na živobytí tělem) (doslovné vyjádření).

Toto jsou pouze moje dohady, neboť z této částečné věty nevím více usoudit.

Mimochodem zajímavá literatura.


----------



## parolearruffate

diky moc, to je právě to, co jsem potřebovala se zjístit. 
Diky...


----------

